# [Competition] War of the Burning Sky Map



## Morrus (Jan 28, 2007)

*The competition:* design a pretty, colour map of the War of the Burning Sky campaign region.  You can see the basic black and white version here.

Edit: We've put a coloured version of the same thing up there in place of the b/w version.  It doesn't affect the competition, but includes a few necessary details which weren't present on the old b/w version.  That's a Player's Version - you can see the DM version of the same thing here (more detail).

I'm looking forward to seeing the entries!

*The prize*:

_Winner: _  free subscription to the entire WotBS campaign saga, and publication of your map which will be available (for free) with all credit.  If you already have a subscription, the price will be refunded to you.  Plus $100 of RPGNow credit to use as you wish.  The winning map will be the official WotBS campaign map, and will be featured in various products (with credit).*

_Two runners-up: _  a free subscription to the entire WotBS campaign saga, and publication of your map which will be available (for free) with all credit.  If you already have a subscription, the price will be refunded to you.

*The deadline:* one week from today.  That's Sunday 4th February.

All entries will be available online for players and GMs to download.  Please do not enter if you don't agree to this!

*How to enter:* either attach your map in this thread or post a link to it.

Feel free to embellish and add.  This could either help or hinder your chances - it's a gamble!

Good luck, and enjoy!

_*Entering the competition gives EN Publishing permission to use your winning map for profit in WotBS products.  Credit will be attributed.  You will be free to use your map elsewhere (your own website, portfolio, etc.)_


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jan 28, 2007)

So people are free to put mountains rivers deserts and swamp wherever they want or is there directions on that somewhere?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 28, 2007)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> So people are free to put mountains rivers deserts and swamp wherever they want or is there directions on that somewhere?




The map's fairly bare, so characterisation (and maybe some mysterious place names and stuff) are fine.  Feel free to check out the (free) _Player's Guide _ and _Campaign Guide _ to make sure you don't do anything too silly (like stick a glacier in a desert or anything).  Links to download these are on the WotBS page:

http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=burningsky

Things like the important mountain range (in between the two major nations, crossed by Gate Pass), obviously, need to feature.  Feel free to enlarge it so you can zoom on more detail if you want to.  Probably a quick read of the free material is going to be necessary to make sure what you do fits in OK.

Actually, it does take a bit of work, so I'm extending the competition - I'm increasing the main prize and offering two runner-up places.  I've edited the initial post to reflect this.


----------



## Vradna (Jan 29, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *The competition:* design a pretty, colour map of the War of the Burning Sky campaign region.  You can see the basic black and white version here.




Does it matter if it is hand drawn or from a map program -say- CC3?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2007)

Vradna said:
			
		

> Does it matter if it is hand drawn or from a map program -say- CC3?




Doesn't matter, as long as the EULA of any software you use doesn't put any restrictions on use of the output.


----------



## hong (Jan 29, 2007)

Just to be clear, is the grey area on the map supposed to be ocean, while the white part above the Ragesian Empire is land?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Just to be clear, is the grey area on the map supposed to be ocean, while the white part above the Ragesian Empire is land?




Yep, that's right.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 29, 2007)

Am I the only one confused about the fact that the link to the black and white map goes to a nicely colored map?


----------



## TogaMario (Jan 29, 2007)

Nah, I'm confused too  I'm working on one currently, but is that the general layout?  Or the final chosen map? Or just an entry?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep, we threw a coloured version of the same thing up there.  It doesn't affect the competition, but includes a few necessary details which weren't present on the old b/w version.  That's a Player's Version - you can see the DM version of the same thing here (more detail).

I'm looking forward to seeing the entries!


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jan 29, 2007)

Any chance of getting the B&W map back up there? Its a lot easier to manipulate in Painter and Photoshop. Thanks.


----------



## TogaMario (Jan 29, 2007)

Would you like both a player and DM version of the same map?

Edit: Oh, and is there any specific size/resolution you're looking for? Final format? etc


----------



## kensanata (Jan 29, 2007)

*Submission*

Edit: Replaced call for collaborators with my submission entries.







Flickr Page with the real map. Click on "All Sizes" to get to the high-res map. Done with the Gimp, with different layers for the ocean, the colors, and the ink only. There are no labels, borders, and no compass rose.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2007)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting the B&W map back up there? Its a lot easier to manipulate in Painter and Photoshop. Thanks.




Sure.  I've attached it below.



> Would you like both a player and DM version of the same map?




Can do - I think it would be a factor which swayed me. 



> Edit: Oh, and is there any specific size/resolution you're looking for? Final format? etc




The bigger and higher res, the better.  We can always shrink it for web use, but a map which gives us more optins on use is more useful.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jan 29, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Sure.  I've attached it below.




Sorry, am I blind? I don't see it...


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Morrus. Can we enter more than once? I have a new technique I want to try, but I'm not sure how it will turn out.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2007)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Thanks Morrus. Can we enter more than once? I have a new technique I want to try, but I'm not sure how it will turn out.




Sure, if you like.


----------



## TogaMario (Jan 30, 2007)

Note: This is not a submission, simply a question about progress.

Mr. Morrus, could you take a look at what I have so far and tell me whether or not the style is something that will be considered for the contest. It's half-sized of the original and I started at the bottom (on the island) with the detailing, and I'm working my way up. The problem is, it's taking me a little while and I don't want to spend too much time on it if it's not at all what you're looking for, lol. Thanks

Map so far, half-sized (~800kb)


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2007)

TogaMario said:
			
		

> Mr. Morrus,




That's not my name!



> could you take a look at what I have so far and tell me whether or not the style is something that will be considered for the contest. It's half-sized of the original and I started at the bottom (on the island) with the detailing, and I'm working my way up. The problem is, it's taking me a little while and I don't want to spend too much time on it if it's not at all what you're looking for, lol. Thanks
> 
> Map so far, half-sized (~800kb)




Sure - any style is appropriate.  I'm hoping to see a wide variety of styles and methods.


----------



## TogaMario (Jan 30, 2007)

I know it's not  I'm not Mr. Toga, but it's been with me a long time, heh. Be glad you never get called Mr. T  And thank you, I will continue work on it, then!


----------



## Thanee (Jan 30, 2007)

He just wants to be called Admiral Morrus, 'tis all. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 30, 2007)

Two requests, Morrus...

Can you post a copy of the "colored" map, but without all the labels on it?

And can you post brief -- spoilered, of course -- descriptions of the "Adventure Icon" locations?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 30, 2007)

We don't have a version of the former, but the next time I get in touch with Sean I'll ask if it wouldn't be too hard for him to cut them out.

As for the latter, I can help.

[sblock]
1. Seaquen is a small coastal town on the edge of a swampy peninsula. In the town is a school for magic users called Lyceum, which becomes the focal point of the resistance against the Ragesians. While armies fight their battles, diplomats, spies, and adventurer-types gravitate to Seaquen. Under the town are fiery steam tunnels, and there are rumors that the school was built over the ruins of an elementalist's tomb.

2. The Monastery of Two Winds (which I just realized is misspelled on our version of the map, d'oh) is besieged by an arm of the Ragesian army, and the heroes might ally with the monks, or might grow suspicious of them as they investigate the disappearance of an envoy from Seaquen. The monks there have a wind theme, and are divided into two styles - fierce east wind and gentle west wind.

3. Castle Korstull is built into the wall of a canyon, with an upper level built overhead, intended to defend against any sort of attack, even aerial. The whole area is currently awash in negative energy and fire that rains from a planar rift in the sky. Undead prowl the castle -- the remains of its original garrison -- but the heroes must delve into it in order to find out what happened to the Torch of the Burning Sky.

4. Ycengled and Temple is the Ycengled Forest, a frigid, almost frozen forest, haunted by the ghosts of elves who were tortured there for refusing to give up a secret. The Temple of Echoed Souls lies at its edge, overgrown by twisted trees. Once it was a training temple, where ascetics found enlightenment and mastered dream magic, but now it is cursed. Yet the heroes must go here to find the fatal weakness of their enemy.

5. The Scourge Prison is in frozen taiga. The mages captured by Ragesia's scourge are kept here, driven mad by strange experiments in agony.

6. The Heart of History is where the campaign (probably) comes to a climax. Time is funny there.
[/sblock]

By the way, the regional map already has errata. We misspelled "monastery," and the mountains in Dassen are off just a little. Since different groups will play in different settings with different geography, I think a map that is too precise might be counter productive, but I'm going to try to get these errors fixed promptly.

Me personally, I'm hoping someone submits something old-fashioned and 'Here there be dragons'-ish.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Two requests, Morrus...
> 
> Can you post a copy of the "colored" map, but without all the labels on it?




I don't have one - sorry!


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 30, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I don't have one - sorry!




S'alright... I was looking for a better look at some of the rivers, but I can work around that.


Oh...  And thanks, RW.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 30, 2007)

I edited my previous post with the requested info.


----------



## xovu (Jan 30, 2007)

The black and white and color maps have a different scale... Which is more accurate?


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 30, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Me personally, I'm hoping someone submits something old-fashioned and 'Here there be dragons'-ish.




I'm already working on it...


----------



## helium3 (Jan 31, 2007)

Heh. I didn't realize that a vastly more detailed color map had been posted. Now my map is simply very "stylistic" and not very accurate.


----------



## TogaMario (Jan 31, 2007)

@ RangerWickett - You say the mountains in Dassen are a little off, you mean you want them more towards the border or what? Thanks


----------



## resistor (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is my 80% complete version.  I'll continue to update that link as I add the finishing touches.

To see the absurdly high resolution version, click the "Full Size" button.

WARNING: This is the DM's map.  I haven't exported a player's version, but it's pretty trivial to do.


----------



## helium3 (Feb 1, 2007)

What is the "Heart of History". Like, not in detail, but what is it physically? For some reason I think it's a big chasm. Is that correct?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 1, 2007)

It is a small, deep chasm.


----------



## helium3 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## ZombieButch (Feb 1, 2007)

Haven't decided on a look I like yet. Here's one. 

http://www.zombienirvana.com/gallery/picture.php?/44/category/2


----------



## helium3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Mine's all done.

I posted a .jpg at photobucket at half the original resolution. Stupid website wouldn't let me post anything bigger without paying them money.

I put it together with inkscape and the original is an .svg file, so everything in it is a vector object and can be moved around, re-ordered, resized and otherwise monkeyed with.

Oh, and it's the DM version so "FER GAWD SAKES AVERT YER EYES!!!!" if you're a player.


----------



## resistor (Feb 2, 2007)

I updated mine a bit.  Here is the updated version.  Standard no-players disclaimer still applies.


----------



## Saba Taru (Feb 2, 2007)

I do have a question.  It won't affect my map, but I thought I throw this out in case anyone else was a bit confused.  If you are a player and your GM would frown on knowing what was in the free GM guide, stop reading now.  

In the timeline section on the pdf's page 7 (page 8 if you count the cover) for March, it says that the capital of the Northern Shahalesti state is Nacaan.  For April it says that the army captures Nacaan and heads for the capital of Calanis, which is the one that is on all the maps.  Are there two capitals, or am I missing something?

Ok.  HERE  is my offering.  As the material is written, it seemed to me that most of what was contained in the player's guide should already be on the map (since it's mentioned or illustrated there anyway) and what was in the GM's guide was merely supplemental (like the name of that mountain range).  I see nothing on the full map that I wouldn't let my players see to start with, especially if they're supposed to flee from North to South, and this way they have some control over where they decide to go (and I can fill in the pieces as they travel).  

Just to be on the safe side, however, I have this in a layered .psd file that I can send to anyone that is interested (and that has a program that will read Photoshop CS2 native files).  It's easy to turn on and off what you want to see/have hidden.  I've flattened the image to post as a .jpg, however.

As my playstyle is not the same as others, please don't look if you don't want to be spoiled.  This is what many would consider the GM's version of the map.


Saba


----------



## tovokas (Feb 3, 2007)

*Well, here's mine...*

I've been visiting EnWorld for years... but I think this is the first time I've ever participated in anything.   

I've posted the map in a number of different sizes to:

http://marrnet.com/burningsky 

I've tried to keep the details fairly spare to keep from tying a GM's hands.

Tovokas


----------



## Morrus (Feb 3, 2007)

These entries are great, folks!

I'm currently compiling them on one page for convenience's sake - it's easy to see them all at a glance that way.  I'll continue to add entries to that page until the deadline.  

http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=wotbsmaps

If your map is missing, miscredited, or I have an older version, please feel free to shout at me and make sure I get the right one up there!


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 3, 2007)

Saba Taru said:
			
		

> I do have a question.  It won't affect my map, but I thought I throw this out in case anyone else was a bit confused.  If you are a player and your GM would frown on knowing what was in the free GM guide, stop reading now.
> 
> In the timeline section on the pdf's page 7 (page 8 if you count the cover) for March, it says that the capital of the Northern Shahalesti state is Nacaan.  For April it says that the army captures Nacaan and heads for the capital of Calanis, which is the one that is on all the maps.  Are there two capitals, or am I missing something?
> 
> Saba




Nacaan is the capital of the northern region, like Madison is the capital of Wisconsin. Calanis is the national capital.


----------



## alleynbard (Feb 3, 2007)

Here are my entries.  As a note these are lower res for easy web viewing but they have been designed in a much higher resolution.  Should I post the higher resolution images as well?

Also, while these are posted on my site they are not linked from anywhere on the site proper so casual surfers will not come across them. You can access the rest of my site from the map pages though. 

First up, the GM map...

http://www.roxanne.org/~torvel/WotBS

And then, the player map...

http://www.roxanne.org/~torvel/WotBS_player


----------



## JDragon (Feb 3, 2007)

alleynbard said:
			
		

> Here are my entries.  As a note these are lower res for easy web viewing but they have been designed in a much higher resolution.  Should I post the higher resolution images as well?
> 
> Also, while these are posted on my site they are not linked from anywhere on the site proper so casual surfers will not come across them. You can access the rest of my site from the map pages though.
> 
> ...





Very Nice.

I have played at doing some maps in photoshop but have always run in to problems when I try to do mountains.  I really like what you've done for the ones in these maps. 

Any way you could share the basics on how you did those?

Thanks

JD


----------



## ZombieButch (Feb 3, 2007)

JDragon said:
			
		

> Any way you could share the basics on how you did those?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JD




Looks like a Bevel & Emboss layer style to me. 

I'm working on a new one, but I'm not sure if I'll have it done before the deadline.   Going for a more hand-drawn look this time. 

Here it is.


----------



## TogaMario (Feb 4, 2007)

Here are my two 50% scale submissions. I scaled the detail way back so that I could actually finish it on time. Higher resolution images are available upon request.

DM's Map 

Player's Map


----------



## alleynbard (Feb 4, 2007)

> Looks like a Bevel & Emboss layer style to me.





While that is part of it, the process is a little more complex than that.  I have to admit it is amazing what can be done with the bevel and emboss style.  It is a remarkably useful tool.




> Originally Posted by JDragon
> Any way you could share the basics on how you did those?
> 
> Thanks
> ...




Essentially I created a blob-like shape that served as the mountain base.  I created this in a light gray.  Then I painted the middle of shapes with a darker gray.  The mountains were created using bevel and emboss but I cannot remember the settings right off hand. I can tell you I made the whole thing very soft using the setting controls.  Using the smudge tool I pulled the small ridges away from the main body of the mountains.  I set the mountain layer's blending modes to overlay and spent some time playing with colors on a layer below that one.  Essentially large blocks of color lie beneath the mountain layer.  Once I had it right I outlined the mountains with a thin brush in a dark brown.  This was done on a layer above the mountain layer.  Using the magic wand tool I selected the space around the outlines and then moved to the mountain layer. At this point I deleted any excess "mountain" that lay outside the outlines.  To help create a better sense of height I used to the burn tool to darken the mountain's shadows.

I find that mountains are the most difficult thing to produce as well.  I tried a number of different styles before I finally came up with this look.

That was sort of stream of conciousness. If you would like I could create a more "step by step" explanation on how it was done.

Thanks for the compliment, I really appreciate it.


----------



## rick_hershey (Feb 4, 2007)

I saw this today and figured I'd give it a go.

GM Map 


Player Map


----------



## HALL (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello all, 
  Sorry for not posting sooner but for those of you who know Ashy over at 
 wowweezowwee.com  you know we have been busy getting things put together especially on Sky Spire Abbey, if you haven't been there... GO! it rocks! I've been lurking on EN World for a while now but never posted. I enjoy doing maps so I figured, give it a shot! I have a version of the map for PCs and for DMs on my web sight together so PCs warning...spoiler ahead  the files are set at 300dpi and are quite large. Everything is on its own layer and can be moved, 86ed, or altered quite easily.
Enjoy,

http://www.teagardengallery.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=2430


HALL
wowweezowwee.com
First ya type it, then ya say it!


----------



## JVisgaitis (Feb 4, 2007)

I was going to do two different styles of this, but someone did something very similar to one of those styles, so I only did one. Bad news is I was working on the labels for a few hours without saving (I was burning the midnight oil) and Illustrator crashed and I got bumped back to a version a few hours earlier...   I'm working on the labels and such now. Not sure if I'll get it done, so I figure I'll just post what I have now. Here it is:

http://www.icirclegames.com/external_images/colored7.jpg


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm putting the last finishing touches on my maps...  I'll get them uploaded soon.


----------



## helium3 (Feb 4, 2007)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> I was going to do two different styles of this, but someone did something very similar to one of those styles, so I only did one. Bad news is I was working on the labels for a few hours without saving (I was burning the midnight oil) and Illustrator crashed and I got bumped back to a version a few hours earlier...   I'm working on the labels and such now. Not sure if I'll get it done, so I figure I'll just post what I have now. Here it is:
> 
> http://www.icirclegames.com/external_images/colored7.jpg




I like the old school look of your map.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Feb 4, 2007)

helium3 said:
			
		

> I like the old school look of your map.




Thanks I can do Photoshop maps, but I think a good world map needs to be done old school style. I was going for a Lord of the Rings-esque look. Now if I can just get the damn labels done...


----------



## JVisgaitis (Feb 4, 2007)

Still plugging away. Is there a time when this contest is over as I'd really like to finish this...

http://www.icirclegames.com/external_images/lettered1.jpg


----------



## Morrus (Feb 4, 2007)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Still plugging away. Is there a time when this contest is over as I'd really like to finish this...
> 
> http://www.icirclegames.com/external_images/lettered1.jpg




End of today.  I'll go by the time zone on the US west coast so as to give you as long as possible.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 4, 2007)

Alright, here we go.  These maps were built using the MapMaker PLUS font and image package in Photoshop.  I designed these to emulate the old-fashioned renaissance-style maps.

The original piles are .PSD files, and are layered for ease of editing...  If anything needs to be adjusted, added or removed, please let me know.

Be warned, these are huge files (~900 kB)...

War of the Burning Sky, DM's Map
War of the Burning Sky, PC's Map


----------



## JVisgaitis (Feb 4, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> End of today.  I'll go by the time zone on the US west coast so as to give you as long as possible.




Cool thanks. Should be enough time as  I do need to watch the Super Bowl.



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> Alright, here we go.




Very cool. Are all the elements individually hand drawn or did you cut and paste? Its hard to tell. Either way, looks very sweet.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 4, 2007)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Are all the elements individually hand drawn or did you cut and paste? Its hard to tell.




That means I did it right!      Thanks!

But no, those are all bits and pieces that were hand drawn nearly 500 years ago, and I cut pasted from original medieval and rennaissance maps...  

See: Abraham Ortelius


----------



## JDragon (Feb 4, 2007)

alleynbard said:
			
		

> That was sort of stream of conciousness. If you would like I could create a more "step by step" explanation on how it was done.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, I really appreciate it.





That would be great.  I've played with Photoshop off and on for years, but only skimmed the top of all the things you can do.

JD


----------



## alleynbard (Feb 5, 2007)

JDragon said:
			
		

> That would be great.  I've played with Photoshop off and on for years, but only skimmed the top of all the things you can do.
> 
> JD




Here it is.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I use Photoshop CS by the way.  I probably missed something or assumed too much while typing this up so if I jump suddenly and it doesn't make sense how I got there I would be happy to clear it up for you.

http://www.roxanne.org/~torvel/mountaintutorial


----------



## Ashy (Feb 5, 2007)

HALL said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> Sorry for not posting sooner but for those of you who know Ashy over at
> wowweezowwee.com  you know we have been busy getting things put together especially on Sky Spire Abbey, if you haven't been there... GO! it rocks! I've been lurking on EN World for a while now but never posted. I enjoy doing maps so I figured, give it a shot! I have a version of the map for PCs and for DMs on my web sight together so PCs warning...spoiler ahead  the files are set at 300dpi and are quite large. Everything is on its own layer and can be moved, 86ed, or altered quite easily.
> Enjoy,
> ...





Be sure and look at those maps FULLSIZE!!!!  They RAWK!


----------



## HALL (Feb 5, 2007)

Alleynbard,
   The tutorial is awesome, and a lot simpler than the way I have been doing mountains!  you had made a comment about wanting to add snow caps to them... I captured your final image and did just that. It is pretty simple once you get the hang of it. 
1. After you have your mountains down on a New Layer use a soft edged brush, fairly small  
       3-5 is good, and select your color as white. Trace the ridge of the mountain top.
2. Once traced, use the smudge tool to drag the edges of the now white ridge down the 
       mountain slope. Do this until it looks good to you.
3. Duplicate the "snow" layer and select the "snow layer" that is under the newly duplicated
       "Snow layer" (ie the original) and drop the opacity down to 75%. With the Smudge
       Tool, extend the snow a bit further down the slope. this will compose the melting look 
       in a sec.
4. Under the filter select "Artistic" then "Film Grain" raise the "Grain" and "Highlight Area" to 20
       and drop the "intensity" down to 0. This will give you the melting snow look

I hope this all made since. My brain is a bit fried due to lack of sleep.
if you have any questions let me know. Your mapping looks great! Keep pluggin away at CS it can be a bear at times but the things you can do with it is quite amazing.


----------



## alleynbard (Feb 5, 2007)

HALL said:
			
		

> Alleynbard,
> The tutorial is awesome, and a lot simpler than the way I have been doing mountains!  you had made a comment about wanting to add snow caps to them... I captured your final image and did just that. It is pretty simple once you get the hang of it.
> 1. after you have your mountains down on a New Layer use a soft edged brush, fairly small 3-5 is good...




Excellent, thank you for the suggestion.  I'm glad you liked the tutorial.  The snow caps do look good with a minimum of fuss. I will be playing around with this more. Thanks again.

By the way, your maps are really nice.  Very impressed.


----------



## HALL (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks and sorry for cutting that post short and having to re edit, we have 8 cats and one of them is evidently fond of the "Enter" button! :\


----------



## alleynbard (Feb 5, 2007)

HALL said:
			
		

> Thanks and sorry for cutting that post short and having to re edit, we have 8 cats and one of them is evidently fond of the "Enter" button! :\




That's cool. 

The first time around I said to myself "yes, a small brush, why didn't I think of that" because I was either trying a brush that was too large or a specially shaped one.  Nothing turned out quite right.  So I tried the small brush and tried it the way I had been doing it.  I liked how it looked.

Then I saw the rest and went "ahhh...makes even more sense now.  And it looks better."

So I changed my original post to reflect my new revelation. 

I understand the whole cat thing as well.  I have a cat that loves to help me type.


----------



## HALL (Feb 5, 2007)

alleynbard said:
			
		

> That's cool.
> 
> The first time around I said to myself "yes, a small brush, why didn't I think of that" because I was either trying a brush that was too large or a specially shaped one.  Nothing turned out quite right.  So I tried the small brush and tried it the way I had been doing it.  I liked how it looked.
> 
> ...




very cool, glad I could help



			
				alleynbard said:
			
		

> I understand the whole cat thing as well.  I have a cat that loves to help me type.




Ahhhh... a fellow cat lover.... if we could only figure out how to get them to do some real work and start bringing in some $$$ instead of simply running across the keyboard!


----------



## HALL (Feb 5, 2007)

By the way, a larger version of the map can be found... when you view the map, on the upper right hand corner of the screen you have the option to see it in a larger size-it is huge!


----------



## JVisgaitis (Feb 5, 2007)

Boy, did I have a lot of fun doing this! Initially I was really ticked and wanted to throw my Wacom Tablet out the window, but I finally got into a groove and found a style and colors that worked. If I was doing this freelance, it would have been much more refined but I'm happy with the end result (and I have work in a couple hours). Thanks for having this contest! I hope everyone enjoys this as much as I enjoyed working on it.

First one is web friendly at 72 DPI and around 800K:
http://www.icirclegames.com/external_images/burningskymap_low.jpg

Second one is a >VERY< highres at 150 DPI and 3 MB:
http://www.icirclegames.com/external_images/burningskymap_fin.jpg


----------



## Morrus (Feb 5, 2007)

OK, guys, thanks for your entries - the competition is now closed.

*Important - please check the map page and make sure all is present and correct.  Please check that (a) your map are/is there; (b) it is the correct version of your map; and (c) that it is correctly credited to you.  If I've made any mistakes please let me know here before we get onto the winner-choosing stage.*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 5, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, guys, thanks for your entries - the competition is now closed.
> 
> *Important - please check the map page and make sure all is present and correct.  Please check that (a) your map are/is there; (b) it is the correct version of your map; and (c) that it is correctly credited to you.  If I've made any mistakes please let me know here before we get onto the winner-choosing stage.*
> 
> Good luck everyone!





All's good here.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Feb 5, 2007)

All good. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 5, 2007)

Just so you know, I'm having such a hard time picking winners that I've decided to delegate my responsibilities to the general public!  Starting tomorrow, I'm going to make it a public vote.  The added side-effect of this is that lots more people will end up seeing your maps, whether you win or not!


----------



## HALL (Feb 5, 2007)

All looks great! Good luck to all


----------



## JDragon (Feb 5, 2007)

alleynbard said:
			
		

> Here it is.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I use Photoshop CS by the way.  I probably missed something or assumed too much while typing this up so if I jump suddenly and it doesn't make sense how I got there I would be happy to clear it up for you.
> 
> http://www.roxanne.org/~torvel/mountaintutorial





Thanks alleynbard, thats really cool.  I'm running Photoshop 7, but that gives me alot to work with toward getting some mountains I'll be happy with.

JD


----------



## Morrus (Feb 6, 2007)

Voting is now open, guys!  Good luck!


----------

